

The Facebook Like Log Study - bitshare
http://bitshare.tumblr.com/post/3791358896/the-like-log-study-on-facebook-likes-shares-and

======
yurylifshits
Hey, thanks for posting it here. I am the author of the study. Here are some
additional charts for fellow HNers:

Most voted words at HN:

<http://ediscope.labs.yahoo.net/final/hackernews_positive.png>

Least voted words at HN:

<http://ediscope.labs.yahoo.net/final/hackernews_negative.png>

These trends are pretty volatile. The data was collected at the time when
Larry Page was announced to succeed Eric Schmidt. They were pretty hot that
day.

Actually, original study was posted to HackerNews on Monday night (50+ votes,
frontpage 1am-8am PST), but US audience has missed it. Thanks for repost and
added comments :)

